# Hello from Missouri



## DaveApel (Oct 22, 2008)

My name is Dave Apel. My family and I just started, a few months ago, in Youn Wha Ryu Taekwondo and we are loving it. We just competed in our first tournament and loved it. This is an awesome experience with awesome people.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Drac (Oct 22, 2008)

Greetings...


----------



## Kwanjang (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome  to MT fellow Show-Me -Stater


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Mimir (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk :wavey:

Where in Missouri are you?


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## morph4me (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello Dave, welcome to MT


----------



## 14 Kempo (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## hapkenkido (Oct 22, 2008)

hello and welcome to MT


----------



## Nolerama (Oct 23, 2008)

Kwanjang said:


> Welcome  to MT fellow Show-Me -Stater




What he said.


----------



## JBP (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey there fellow show-me stater! Im new here as well.  

See ya on the boards!


----------



## JBrainard (Oct 23, 2008)

Ave, both of you.


----------



## Cirdan (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome to MT Dave


----------



## bowser666 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello and welcome !


----------



## Kacey (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 25, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## tko4u (Oct 26, 2008)

welcome, im from missouri too!


----------



## sjansen (Oct 26, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## DaveApel (Nov 2, 2008)

I want to thank everyone for the warm welcome. I live in Moberly, MO which is just north of Columbia.


----------



## Mimir (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome to the site.  :wavey:


----------



## MasterWright (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk. I go to Missouri to see relatives in Columbia once in a while, nice people there.


----------



## bostonbomber (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## seasoned (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## AMP-RYU (Nov 19, 2008)

Hello and congrats on starting your training with a fantastic association. I personally have trained since 1995 in Youn Wha Ryu and been fortunate enough to see it grow like it has. Where do you train and who is your instructor? Always remember that martial arts traning 95% mental and only 5% physical! Please continue to give our style a chance and I promise that you will be proud to train with all of us at GMHMA! 
Be Politte
Be Patient
Be Alert
Be Brave
Do you Best
Respect Yourself and Others


----------

